# Sri Lankan House Maid/Nanny Employment Visa



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi ,

My sister came to Dubai last month on Tourist Visa.
She Found a Nanny Job.

The Lady from England & Male from Pakistan.(Only need to take care of their Baby)

When She found this Job Her Tourist Visa was getting over.
So that Family asked to renew visa saying that.....That lady's Visa has to be made first and then only they can apply for a Maid Visa. & it will take some time.

we did that also.

but now her Extended period is over.Still They are saying My Sis Maid Visa Under process. She is now almost one month Over Staying.

Why her visa getting delay like this.???
That Family every time telling don't worry it's under process.....under process.

is there any way that we can check if they have really applied this Visa ??

Please, Help.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

Bump


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Bumping will just annoy people, especially when it's done within a few minutes.
Have some patience, somebody *could* be in the middle of typing a reply...

What steps have been taken to apply for the visa? Has your sister had the medical?

As I've understood it if a maid has entered the country on a tourist visa she would need to exit the country in order to complete the process. The sponsor need to apply for the maid's visa at DNRD. Have they done that? Apparently Sri Lankan maids need to do a medical in Sri Lanka. Has your sister done that?

I found some detailed information on the women's forum, do a search on "maid tourist visa" and it brings up a lot of information, albeit more from a sponsor's point of view.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

For normal visas, it's the MoL, but I'm not sure for maids. You can call them and ask them. If it is MoL, they will need her name, nationality and passport number. If it's not, they should tell you which body to contact. The sponsor would at least need a copy of her passport and photos to begin the process.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> For normal visas, it's the MoL, but I'm not sure for maids. You can call them and ask them. If it is MoL, they will need her name, nationality and passport number. If it's not, they should tell you which body to contact. The sponsor would at least need a copy of her passport and photos to begin the process.


Sorry...What is MOL??

They already got the PP Copy and her photos.

If they have applied , they should have a Application Form number ...right??

we are worrying because now she is Overstaying


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's Ministry of Labor Ministry of Labour

There will definitely be an application number if they've put a request in. But any application can also be traced with the passport number.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

She received the Visa , but the visit visa Provider saying ...they have to pay penalty of 8000 DHS.....he is asking it from us. She was 44 Days Over stay....

this penalty thing is true????? any idea


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

any idea


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

shanehbrsj said:


> She received the Visa , but the visit visa Provider saying ...they have to pay penalty of 8000 DHS.....he is asking it from us. She was 44 Days Over stay.... this penalty thing is true????? any idea


Call Immigration and ask what the daily rate for a fine is.


----------



## shanehbrsj (Dec 29, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> Call Immigration and ask what the daily rate for a fine is.


Hi,

Actually , my sis problem was Solved. 

Only that tourist Visa Asking to pay for their Banned.....Should we pay to an Agency ..
another Fine......


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

shanehbrsj said:


> Hi, Actually , my sis problem was Solved. Only that tourist Visa Asking to pay for their Banned.....Should we pay to an Agency .. another Fine......


They will probably have a block on visas till this is settled. You can go with them to immigration to pay.


----------

